# Help needed with sensors



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

I was changing my lower radiator belt and decided that I was smart. I disconnected the O2 sensor, the crankshaft sensor, and the knock sensor, to make a long story short, after about two hours I came back outside to start my car and for the first time in history I had a check engine soon light on. I took it to Autozone and they told me it was the knock and crankshaft sensor. My question is how long do I have to replace the parts before my car starts to run rough. Right now as far as I can tell its running fine. I have a 1997 Altima GXE

Thanks for the help in advance.........


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

well if your ECU is having problems detecting the position of your crankshaft then you can expect to have problems at any time. Have you verified that the connections are secure and clean? A few examples of what problems you might experience are, hesitation, rough idle, no start, car dies on you.


----------



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

thanks for your help.... I was talking to a friend of mine, and he says to disconnect battery and wires for about an hour hope to reset computer in car..... I have driven it all day and no symptoms yet. Thanks for your help though.



Slurppie said:


> well if your ECU is having problems detecting the position of your crankshaft then you can expect to have problems at any time. Have you verified that the connections are secure and clean? A few examples of what problems you might experience are, hesitation, rough idle, no start, car dies on you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you know, there is a simpler and faster way to reset your ecu? remove the kick panel directly to the right of your gas pedal. see that little gray box there with the little screw on the side? thats your ecu. turn your key to "on" but do not start the vehicle. now turn the screw clock wise and (DO NOT FORCE THE SCREW IN ANY DIRECTION, IF IT DOESNT WANT TO TURN, TRY THE OTHER DIRECTION, have to get that out of the way) hold for a couple of seconds. turn it all the way back and repeat the process. your computer is now reset. now can you please explain why you disconnected those sensors? they are nowhere near the belts...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

^ I'm with him...

Remove clean and reconnect the sensors and the problems should be solved.

On the 97 it is OBD II so first try removing the negative battery cable and then turn on the ignition switch to the run position and then floor the accelerator, wait 30 seconds then release the throttle, turn off the switch and in 5 minutes reconnect the battery cable. This usually will reset the codes but if not Asleep has documented the proper way.

Troy


----------



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> you know, there is a simpler and faster way to reset your ecu? remove the kick panel directly to the right of your gas pedal. see that little gray box there with the little screw on the side? thats your ecu. turn your key to "on" but do not start the vehicle. now turn the screw clock wise and (DO NOT FORCE THE SCREW IN ANY DIRECTION, IF IT DOESNT WANT TO TURN, TRY THE OTHER DIRECTION, have to get that out of the way) hold for a couple of seconds. turn it all the way back and repeat the process. your computer is now reset. now can you please explain why you disconnected those sensors? they are nowhere near the belts...


Let me explain.......the wires run near the hose that I was taking off, and instead of taking the chance of ripping them out of the engine because the hose was really on there and it was going to take some force to get it off. I decided disconnect to give myself plenty of room and not chance the wires getting in the way. Other than that everything went well...hahaha. 

Anyway thanks for the help.....and I will let you know what the outcome is...

You have been very helpful


----------



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Troy will do.......Thanks for the help.



KA24Tech said:


> ^ I'm with him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, i just realized something... you said *belt* *and* hose... lol. ok either way, thanks for clearing that up. i was just curious as to why you took those off.


----------



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

I just now realized what i said in the first thread.....what a bonehead I am.....
anyway I did mean the lower radiator hose... sorry about the confusion.....


Asleep_94_Altima said:


> hehe, i just realized something... you said *belt* *and* hose... lol. ok either way, thanks for clearing that up. i was just curious as to why you took those off.


----------



## Ageus (May 12, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know that my problem is solved........... I appreciate the help. I also looked in the Haynes book to see how to reset the ECU. 

Thanks Again


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

how did you solve the problem. did the reset fix the CEL problem?


----------



## lesliepeter (Jun 6, 2005)

*Nissan Bluebird '97*

I took my vehicle to carwash, after that it is not working, now it is more than a week, and mechanic doesnt find what is the real problem. Mechanic changed the Delco and Fuel Pump still not working. Mechanic checked everything. Kindly help me to solve my car problem. My vehicle is Nissan Bluebird 1997 model automatic. Before my car wash it was very good and working fine.


----------



## lesliepeter (Jun 6, 2005)

*Airflow Sesnor*

Mass Airflow Sensor was not working, replaced and it is fine.

Thanks


----------

